# Kai Update



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that body and he smiles! He likes stuff animals just like a Golden...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,what a handsome boy!!!!!With big goofy smile!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has a great smile. I love the ears all floppy like that instead of the cut ears.


----------



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

he is a beautiful dog.....and he has my son's name


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love his smile. He is a good looking boy.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Look at that body and he smiles! He likes stuff animals just like a Golden...


Thanks! If your golden likes to hump stuff animals, than yes, he likes them the same way!



> ohhh,what a handsome boy!!!!!With big goofy smile!!!!


Thank you! The Smile is the best thing about bully breeds, especially pit bull smiles.



> He has a great smile. I love the ears all floppy like that instead of the cut ears.


I prefer floppy ears on pit bulls as well. They add to the personality.



> he is a beautiful dog.....and he has my son's name


Thank you! I love the name Kai, simple and sweet.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzy thinks Kai is simply delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE that smile!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, he's got beautiful form! And that smile LOL...well, he's just flaunting it!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

> I love his smile. He is a good looking boy.


Thank you so much!



> Jazzy thinks Kai is simply delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that smile!


Tell Jazzy to give him a call. He has a thing for goldens.



> Wow, he's got beautiful form! And that smile LOL...well, he's just flaunting it!


Thanks Jo! Something I've notice with pits. They love to flaunt what they got, LOL!

Example Uno! This female pit put Kai to shame.:no: http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s33/Tessier9999/?action=view&current=b3.jpg


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I literally gasped when I saw that picture!! Pure muscle. I wonder how much that dog weighs?


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I literally gasped when I saw that picture!! Pure muscle. I wonder how much that dog weighs?


That picture makes the dog look bigger than it really is, it is actually quite smaller than that. I would count a guess to about forty pounds. I love to see condition APBTs, but I don't ever have the time to condition Kai nor do I want to.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that smile, he is a good looking boy!

Oh love the floppy ears too:wavey:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, he's a cutie.
I readily admit that I'd probably be afraid of him... but he certainly is adorable!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

> I love that smile, he is a good looking boy!
> 
> Oh love the floppy ears too:wavey:


Thank you! Floppy ears rule!



> Aww, he's a cutie.
> I readily admit that I'd probably be afraid of him... but he certainly is adorable!


Thank you very much. He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

He looks like such a happy dog. I love his smile.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahla9999 said:


> That picture makes the dog look bigger than it really is, it is actually quite smaller than that. I would count a guess to about forty pounds. I love to see condition APBTs, but I don't ever have the time to condition Kai nor do I want to.


Does Kai go to any training classes for obedience or socialization? Will he be altered, or used for breeding?


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Does Kai go to any training classes for obedience or socialization? Will he be altered, or used for breeding?


I would never breed any dog, especially not pit bulls. He will be alter when he hits the age of one. No, he doesn't go to any training classes, things didn't work out as I plan when it comes to that area, but he was pretty much trained and socialize by me.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I have never thought that Pit Bulls were pretty. Kai however is gorgeous! Don't give up on obedience classes.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sawyer4me said:


> I have never thought that Pit Bulls were pretty. Kai however is gorgeous! Don't give up on obedience classes.


Thank you! Obedience classes have not been thrown out, that is for sure. It is just that around the time he should have been going, things popped up.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! What a gorgeous dog! I love his huge smile!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Aaaw! What a gorgeous dog! I love his huge smile!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

He is a cutie! Love the pics with his teddy bear and the kitty!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's really a handsome dog! His coat is so white it's almost blinding. 

What a sweet looking, smiley boy.


----------

